# Cubing Apps for Android



## Michelle2 (Jun 26, 2019)

Hello everyone!

Could you please take a moment and give me some examples of cubing apps for Android and tell me what you like, what you don't like or for example what you are missing in these?

I'm going to create an Android app as a seminar work at school. I would like to have your recommendations on what the perfect app looks like and what is all the functionality I should not forget.

Thanks in advance,
Michelle


----------



## Sticky Cuber (Jun 26, 2019)

Um don’t have android, but LL only scrambles are a feature I love.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jun 27, 2019)

I would love a timer with a good interface, algs, alg trainers, giiker compatible, and able to upload your times to a doc or something. Statistics like avg, mean, and deviation would also be pretty nice. If it had all the wca events, and subsets for atleast 3x3, I think that that would be pretty much the best timer for android. I have a google pixel and I use twisty timer on my phone, and while it is nice, It could always be better.


----------



## Cvaughn55 (Aug 12, 2019)

I personally use plusTimer since it has tnoodle integration for scrambles, and a clean UI. I was going to post the link, but it appears to have been removed from the GooglePlay store.


----------



## freshcuber.de (Aug 14, 2019)

Sticky Cuber said:


> Um don’t have android, but LL only scrambles are a feature I love.



You have this in Twisty Timer if you activate the OLL trainer.


----------

